# First Post :D



## timeismoney1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Post your vertical grow pics!


----------



## potpimp (Nov 10, 2011)

You little fart!!


----------



## timeismoney1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Hehe xD..... had ta get first dibs yo


----------



## potpimp (Nov 10, 2011)

That's ok, I got Sports and Science & Tech. first.


----------



## MJstudent (Nov 12, 2011)

what is vertical growing?>


----------



## Beansly (Nov 14, 2011)

Yey! Moderator Spam contest! Woohoo!

first post....derrrr.......
You cool guys forgot the British Room and the Aussie room! Quick before someone else spams it first!


----------



## kyoinidaho (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah really, i'd like to know too, what exactly vertical growing is...from what i'm seeing, it just looks like a bulb hanging without a reflector...


----------

